
How People Share Content On The Web - jmorin007
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-social-networking-sites-dominate-sharing-2009-7
======
mahmud
Twitter is bigger than Yahoo and MSN combined? you gotta be kidding me.

[Edit:

This is according to AddToAny, makers of a website widget that publishers can
put on their sites to allow visitors to share the content with their friends.

What are the odds that sites that have this widget are run by Web 2.0 hipster
twitterati, and their readers are of their kind?

P.S. I do all my link sharing via Skype, IRC, and various IM services.]

